# 40-42" fhd led tv



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 28, 2014)

*1. Budget?*
35k (max 45k) The lesser the better

*2. Display type and size?*
40-42" FHD LED

*3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?*
Digital Cable TV and occasional movies.

*4. Ports Required?*
Atleast 1 HDMI, 1 USB port, standard A/V ports. VGA if possible

*5. Preferred choice of brand?*
AOC, panasonic, philips, LG

*6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?*
Aoc Le 42 A3330/61 (he liked this one for the pricing and port availability)
Philips 40PFL4958 
Panasonic 40B6D 
LG 42LB5510/550A/5610

*7. Any other info that you want to share.*
I'm posting this on behalf of my uncle, he wanted to buy a 55" initially but the room size isn't allowing it. Lack of multiple codec support wouldn't be a problem unless the TV couldn't play standard .mkv, .mp4, .avi files.


----------



## Minion (Jul 28, 2014)

+1 for Philips 40PFL4958.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 28, 2014)

Minion said:


> +1 for Philips 40PFL4958.



Can you elaborate the reason for your suggestion please 

that TV does not support 1080p which is a total deal breaker

Supported Video formats: 1080i, 50, 60Hz, 480i, 60Hz, 480p, 60Hz, 576i, 50Hz, 576p, 50Hz, 720p, 50, 60Hz


----------



## Minion (Jul 28, 2014)

^It is does support 1080P they published it wrongly in specification see feature section of product page.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 28, 2014)

Minion said:


> ^It is does support 1080P they published it wrongly in specification see feature section of product page.



Still philips warrnty service is very poor. My tv which is a 32" HD ready failed withina year and it took them 2 months to repair it.
Now it starts up even without pressing the power On button on the remote. Most probable a refurbished system board.
I will never buy philips again.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 29, 2014)

Have a look at Samsung 40H5100, if you bargain hard on that model in local market you will be able to get it for around 47k or may be less.
Superb picture quality + features at a very good price.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 29, 2014)

47k is way beyond my uncle's original budget of 35k


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 31, 2014)

In 35k you won't find a good FHD LED TV.
Rather get a 32" model


----------

